# 4 stroke oil change



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Spring special $150 oil change includes up to six quarts of oil and filter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Is this higher or lower than current prices I will be using yamalube and synthetic Sierra oil/filter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

